# Inspiration



## Christo711 (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been a chef for 10 years now. Never before (since now) have I had so much inspiration from you guys about knives. So much in fact I'm looking to get into the craft, and figured a good foundation would be at Ed Fowler's school of knifemaking. Has anyone ever taken a class there? What should I expect? There are some tools that I would need to bring to the school (hammer, tongs, gloves, etc) but dont know where to look. Any websites / purveyors / brands that you all prefer to use? Thank you all for helping me finally realize my dream of knifemaking :hungry:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 20, 2012)

There are some links here that have some vendors that supply knife making materials and tools.


----------



## jmforge (Feb 20, 2012)

If you are itching to become a metal pounder, I would recommend going to a hammer in or two before you actually look at taking a class. If nothing else, you can pick up some tools at them. Where are you located?


----------



## tk59 (Feb 20, 2012)

If you want to make kitchen knives worth using, I'd start by buying a few japanese knives, a few blanks and a grinder and trying to get your blanks to work as well as japanese. If you just want to shape steel into something that looks like a knife and takes an edge, you just need to come up with something that people think looks pretty.


----------



## Christo711 (Feb 20, 2012)

I spend about 3 months a year in WA


----------



## Christo711 (Feb 20, 2012)

tk59 said:


> If you want to make kitchen knives worth using, I'd start by buying a few japanese knives, a few blanks and a grinder and trying to get your blanks to work as well as japanese. If you just want to shape steel into something that looks like a knife and takes an edge, you just need to come up with something that people think looks pretty.



i have lots of japanese knives at hand and inspiration from Michael Radar, Bill Burke, Martell, and Fowler to hopefully pound something that looks like somethin. My old man and I are going to build a blowtorch forge and I got some old files to use. Grinding to shape is going to be tricky cause I dont have anything like that to take off a lot of material. Should I oil quench, or water? Clay harden? 

Thanks for all the advice so far.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 21, 2012)

Knife Forum has some good tutorials addressing just what you plan to do.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 21, 2012)

Christo711 said:


> i have lots of japanese knives at hand and inspiration from Michael Radar, Bill Burke, Martell, and Fowler to hopefully pound something that looks like somethin. My old man and I are going to build a blowtorch forge and I got some old files to use. Grinding to shape is going to be tricky cause I dont have anything like that to take off a lot of material. Should I oil quench, or water? Clay harden?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice so far.


try bladesmith's forum also


----------



## Boatbuilder (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure where you are located but Ed Caffrey from Great Falls Montana is a great teacher as well.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 21, 2012)

There's no substitute for picking someone you can drive to, calling them up, finding out they are helluva nice guy(they all are), and pounding some hot metal.

Congrats on the addiction, it's a great thing.


----------

